# Reiche E-Control



## Debony (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi all, in brief I have a Burstner Tstar 680, the 12v electrical system is monitored and operated by Reiche's E-control unit. The leisure battery continuously loses charge when hooked up to 230v resulting in the E-control system closing down with it not only the 12v electrical system but also the fridge. The solution to this is to start the engine which in turn charges the leisure battery,however this is unacceptable especially during the night on sites with other campers. I had thought to buy a separate dedicated charger as a new E-control appears to be around £600, however the lcd display unit has now decided to lose its display. Has anyone got experience of this problem, if so what is the best solution ? can any one suggest where to purchase one of these units or have it repaired. Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## TishF650 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi,

We had a similar problem last year and went direct to Reich in Eschenburg as we were already touring in Europe anyway. This might not be an option for you but you could probably contact them and get them to send you one if you're able to replace it yourself.

They were very helpful and replaced the unit in about an hour for €215. They did make it clear that repairing it wasn't really an option.

While we were on the way there we used a standard battery charger plugged into a 220v socket to charge the leisure batteries which worked very well.

Chris


----------

